# emperor scorpion or asian scorpion



## chilean

I purchased an "emperor" scorpion from some guy who bought it at the pet store.  But as you all know, they are usually wrong on everything they say... lots of info shows it could be an asian forest scorpion.
Since both types can be social, can an emperor be put in an aquarium with an asian forest scorpion?


----------



## chilean

i know it's a total newb question, but I am a total newb.  Thank you for any info.


----------



## inverts

Heterometrus species (Asian forest scorpions) are generally more aggressive than P. imperators (emperors), so there is some chance of cannibalism. However, some people have successfully kept the two species together.

Do you have a picture of the new scorpion? Are its claws granulated or smooth?


----------



## chilean

granulated,
but it's claws has a wide stance while in defense mode
and it does have grooves in it's claws
my boyfriend saw a show about scorpions and swears it's an asian (although I didn't see the show)
i am unable to post pics, sorry, can't figure that out, never did

thanks for the info about cannibalism (but maybe that could mostly happen if they are not fed enough?)

it's because I switch it's enclosure and he has alot of room and he could definetly have a room mate in there


----------



## LeilaNami

nope it didn't   Either way, the "emperor scorpions" sold at stores (especially Petco) have the chance of being true emps, H. spinifer, or P. cavimanus.   Either way, it is possible for a communal tank however don't be surprised if one gets munched.


----------



## ~Abyss~

These species are usually the best to keep communally if you want to experiment with interspecies communities. They are less likely to canabalize than some other species that people have kept but do expect some initial fighting so you should monitor them closely for a few days.
-Eddy


----------



## chilean

would it be best to put a glass barrier between them? or just to do it?


----------



## ~Abyss~

I would use seperate enclosures BUT if you want to experiment with keeping them together is to clean the enclosure and substrate by boiling it or put new sub in there and adding at least three hides. I suspect they will fight for a while but withing a matter of days they will get along. I've kept 3 P.imps and 2 H. spinifers in a 5 gallon tank all different sizes with no problem. Most of the time they will share a hide. Although most people would tell you(and I agree) 5 is kinda pushing it.


----------



## pnshmntMMA

abyss did you mean in a 50 gallon? 5 seams REALLY small for 5 scorps. considering the general rule of thumb is 1 emp per 5 gallons. just wondering


----------



## ~Abyss~

No i meant 10 gallong tank....i dont know why I put 5. Still it was pushing it.


----------



## signinsimple

It's been my experience thus far keeping multiple forest species together, that so long as they are relatively the same size, the chances of anyone getting eaten are pretty low.  I'd go with no divider (and still do).


----------



## mrbonzai211

I had a problem with canabalization with a pregnant female H. laoticus. Before she gave birth she ate 1 male laoticus (the other male died of old age), then after she gave birth and the young left her back she ate the two emps that were with her. She never had a problem before this, I guess she just went crazy hormonal on me.


----------



## vanquisher91

Firstly I would recommend you post some pics to have it ID'd. Secondly, I recommend against housing multiple scorps of uncertain species together. Heterometrus spp. tend to be more aggressive than your average Pandinus and can easily cause troubles with other tank mates. However, many people have had good experiences with mixing species from the same geographic region without problem. If you do decide to mix them together, be very vigilant of them.


----------



## chilean




----------



## calum

DEFINETLY an Emp.


----------



## dairy

IMO your substrate looks pretty dry. These guys are pretty hardy but a little more moisture wouldn't hurt.


----------



## calum

it's just the top layer that's dry. it's fine underneath.


----------



## rd_07

that is one nice emp

asian scorps like heterometrus sp. look relatively like this


----------



## lweigle55555

chilean said:


> granulated,
> my boyfriend saw a show about scorpions and swears it's an asian


   
no afence to your boyfriend in any way since i dont really know him at all and for all i know he could be an entomologist or a scorpion expert.   

but i love it when people see that little scorpion show on animal plaint that doesnt go in depth about taxonomy at all and is provides a moderate amount of information at best . you will learn more information on form sites than most books  or shows can ever teach you 

yes if the chela (pincer) is nice and granny its probly a Pandinus. Sp and if its nice and smooth than it is more likely to be an Heterometrus Sp. the only really exception is the red claw Pandinus cavimanus but that shouldn't be the case with yours you'd know if you had one there pretty aggressive 

luke


----------

